# Time for a new dinghy - roll up vs. air vs. rigid floor



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

My old Achilles LS4 with wooden floor boards and air keel is really getting long in the tooth (1987 model), so I'm looking for a replacement.

What I'd like is :

Slightly larger - 9'6" or 10"

Easier to put away / deploy (hence the roll-up or inflatable floor)

Not as wet (I get water slopping over the sides near the stern when planing)

Similar performance : I am happy with the top speed - I get up to 14 kts with my Yamaha 8hp 2 stroke. Directional stability seems quite good too.

So I'm interested what people's experience is with the various floor types. Will I be able to get decent speed out of an air floor? I don't need to go really fast, but don't want to be stuck at 4 kts. 10kts would suit me.

I have another thought which is to abandon the ability to store the dinghy, and tow it everywhere, so getting an RIB.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

MarkSF said:


> My old Achilles LS4 with wooden floor boards and air keel is really getting long in the tooth (1987 model), so I'm looking for a replacement.
> 
> What I'd like is :
> 
> ...


For me, a hard bottom inflatable with a folding transom is by far the best all-around solution... Stows in a very low-profile package, fits pretty neatly even on the foredeck or a boat as small as mine...










Mine is an older Avon Lite, no longer in production, unfortunately... Not sure what Zodiac has to replace it, but I know Achilles makes a folding transom RIB, and I think Walker Bay might as well... I'm really surprised other manufacturers like AB, Caribe, Apex haven't followed suit, these kind of boats are a wonderful all-around compromise...

I only use a 2 HP with mine, but with your 8 HP, this thing would fly... With a relatively deep V forefoot, this inflatable rows and tracks very nicely, as well...


----------



## steve77 (Aug 5, 2010)

JonEisberg said:


> For me, a hard bottom inflatable with a folding transom is by far the best all-around solution... Stows in a very low-profile package, fits pretty neatly even on the foredeck or a boat as small as mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got an Achilles RIB with a folding transom. I haven't used it much yet but like the compactness. Zodiac also has one model with a folding transom.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the food for thought! Sounding like a good option.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I have a hard floor AB I think the 9VL Light weight fibreglass. 
I have had a roll up dinghy before and they're horrible. But they do stowe easier.

The point is a dinghy is driven by me multiple times per day every day unless sailing. Only on passage is she stowed. So for me its much better sense to get the one thats best to drive.


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Funny how things happen, today I traded a guy a paddle boat that I used to go out to my mooring ball with last year for a West Marine Zodiac inflatable with a 1.2 HP outboard. Kind of feel like I got a good deal on it.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We just went from a 7'6" roll-up to an 8'6" aluminum hulled RIB - smallish, 60lbs, not hard to lift and fits the foredeck OK. Our rollup floor finally separated from the tubes over the summer. This new-to-us RIB rows much better, and motors fine with our 3.5 Nissan. Would plane easily with more power.

Friends have had a 9' with an air floor and it planed nicely with a 5 HP and a light load. The ability to stow and roll up was important to them.

While I expect we'll be doing more towing than in the past, we think the RIB is a much better, more comfortable tender.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a slat floor roll-up zodiac, and a hard shell dinghy. I'd happily trade them both for a folding transom hard bottom RIB.
The zodiac is stable and easy to store, but small inside and not compatible with the dogs (or the missus, she has a habit of stomping down right into the middle which has already snapped one of the boards). The hard shell is roomy and indestructible, but also so ridiculously tippy that it is also not compatible with the dogs or the missus.


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Mark,

Have you considered a Portaboat? Works very well for us for years. Easy to set up, stores easy on our boat, tows easy. AND, I can run it up on any beach even with rocks.










And oh yes, with just one of us in it, it planes with our 3.5 Hp To-hot-to

Greg


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I have had a Mercury Air Deck (inflatable floor). 10 Years old and the Hypalon has held up well. Too bad the inflatable floor is mad of PVC .

It does well with a 5 hp, planes nicely. Rowing is not horrible for an inflatable.

The problem is the air deck. The PVC does not hold up well, I already replaced the floor once and it's on it's way out again.

Before replacing it the first time I called Mercury. They asked me if it came in contact with ANY gasoline or petroleum products and/or if I left it out in the sun. I guess they are made to be rowed in doors.

It collects water under it and you cannot pump it out. Also it drains very slowly and you have to hold it up to get all the water out.

My next boat will be a Rib.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Like the OP we had an older Achilles wood floor inflatable and it was great. We bought a 10' Achilles with the high pressure floor and it's been nothing but trouble. The first floor was defective, replaced by Defender (they were great to work with). The second one loses pressure in a matter of a few days so we're always pumping it up. Although it planes easily if you go very fast with only one person in it the boat is pretty scary because it's so light. 
Our next dink is going to be a RIB, haven't decided on aluminum or fiberglass yet.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

This is the one we picked up used.. alum hull. They seem to still be in business.

SOUTHERN PACIFIC INFLATABLE PRODUCTS


----------



## fallard (Nov 30, 2009)

Over a period of time we have acquired a 9' Dyer Dhow hard dink (oars & sail), a 9' Avon rollup inflatable w/4 hp 2-stroke, and a 10' Avon RIB w/9.9 4-stroke.

The Dyer Dhow hasn't been used as a tender in a very long time, as it is too awkward to lift and store on deck and would be problematic at a dinghy dock loaded with inflatables, where we would worry that it might get swamped by a careless boater. 

The Avon rollup was used for many years. We would haul it up on the foredeck and deflate it. An electric pump made inflating/deflating tolerable, but still, it was work. We installed retractable wheels for hauling in up on the beach, after slicing it accidentally on a shell. However, it was a very wet boat with any kind of wind. That was the reason we moved on to the RIB.

Our RIB with motor and gas tank weighs about 350 lbs, which is marginally too heavy for our 35' sailboat to hang on davits, so we have resigned ourselves to towing it on on our coastal cruises and taking the hit on boat speed. Still, it is that much more secure and comfortable that we aren't going back to the other dinks.


----------



## ericb760 (Apr 11, 2012)

I owned my boat for over a month before I found this Avon Redcrest rolled up under the cockpit in a hideous turquoise ruck sack. It has oars as well but no motor mount. Anyone know where I can pick one up (I'll take a used one) for less then Avon wants for a new one?
ImageShack - 001.JPG


----------



## seaner97 (May 15, 2011)

Got rid of my roll up wood floor achillies and went with a rib. Far better.


----------



## hriehl1 (Aug 8, 2007)

You might get more pertinent replies if you provide more info on your usage patterns.

How big is the mothership? Do you tow? Have davits? Need to break it down to stow on deck? Or stow belowdecks? Do you travel 1/4 in from anchorages and moorings, or sometimes go miles exploring? Can you manhandle 100 pounds of deflated boat? etc.


----------



## Gary 207 (Apr 12, 2013)

Greg on your Portaboat can you set it up on deck on your Nor sea 27. Gary


----------



## Delezynski (Sep 27, 2013)

Gary 207 said:


> Greg on your Portaboat can you set it up on deck on your Nor sea 27. Gary


Gary,

YES, it's easy. I normally stow it on the stbd. side deck. I drop the port & stbd cockpit lifelines. Bring the dink back, cross the cockpit, open it out and put one seat in to hold it open. Then, tie the painter to a cleat and push it into the water. Hop in and drop in the transom and the other seat.

You can see our night storage on our Youtube page at;





It was the only way we can take an 8 foot dink, that I can row, on our 27 foot boat.

Greg


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

I was able to contact Southern Pacific in NZ about their RIB's. For the 240RIB which weighs 53 lbs and is 7'9" it would cost around $2700. after you add shipping etc. Does that sound worth it? ( I am looking for light weight and compact size ).


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

Before the season began I bought a 10' 10" Coastal PVC inflatable with aluminum floor. It weighs 99lbs. I've been very pleased so far, it has back splashes around the motor to keep back wash from splashing and other good quality extra's which for $1,200, was a good value. We tow our dinghy, I would not want to have to break this down on a regular basis.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

brokesailor said:


> I was able to contact Southern Pacific in NZ about their RIB's. For the 240RIB which weighs 53 lbs and is 7'9" it would cost around $2700. after you add shipping etc. Does that sound worth it? ( I am looking for light weight and compact size ).


Friends paid $2400 for theirs new 10 years ago at a local dealer. We paid $1100 for a clean used one in August. $2700 seems in the ball park compared to other offerings.

Do they not have any N.A. distributors?


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

They said they don't. Did not find any on internet.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

I carry my dink on davits so an old fashioned rowing boat looks good and more serviceable than an inflatable.For those of you are interested,John Booth (glass thunderbirds) of Victoria still produces Mintos and Davidsons at a very reasonable price.Also makes a very nice Whitehall replica.


----------

